# my babys gardian



## kat (Jun 23, 2012)

wherever he is................she is hoto:


----------



## njml (Apr 21, 2012)

That is really lovely. What a sweet pair they make.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awww, that is really cute


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

I love it when the do this, it looks very cute xx


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

I think it's great when dogs love the children in the family like that.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

They will have a great bond and grow up together


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

So lovely! I wish I had got a cockapoo when my youngest was that age x


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

That is so adorable! Scarlett is like that with me - we don't have children in our house right now so she stays by my side and protects me lol


----------



## kat (Jun 23, 2012)

Its very cute but they equally get on each others nerces too ! Bess is 4 months old and my son max is 11 months old so there both babies. One of the reason we got a dog is because we think its nice children growing up with a dog. They kind of complete a family. They are both trouble at times like partners in crime ! Its hard work ( i also have a 6 yr old ) but its nice for them x


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Very cute, what great buddies they will be!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Lovely  They will make a great team.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Those photos brought a wee tear to my eye..


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Christmas will be fun in your house! Madness everywhere! I wouldn't put the camera down for one moment!  

Sam x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ahhhh Kate that's super, Beautiful Bess any babies bestest buddie xxx


----------

